# Birds with white feathers



## Patricia

Here are a few pictures of common birds in sweden and  I suppose in the rest of the world. But common birds are also beautiful.
Patricia



.


----------



## tpe

Very nice indeed, they are not rare in denmark either but rare to get a good picture of as the white really messes with the metering and these are great shots.

Thanks for posting.

tim


----------



## JPC36

G'day,
Good photo,s ! White is not easy to photograph.


----------



## Patricia

Thank you very much for showing interest in my pictures. No its not easy taking pictures of white birds and its not easy taking pictures of black birds either. One has to keep trying.

Patricia


----------

